

An app that I don't want you to look at. - strife25

Hi Hacker News,<p>I recently released my first iOS app, Pocket Linesman (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;pocket-linesman-referee-wallet&#x2F;id712375993?mt=8&amp;ign-mpt=uo%3D4). It is an app for soccer referees to manage their game&#x27;s data (score, red cards, etc.).<p>One of the funnest challenges about building this app was that I don&#x27;t want users to spend time looking at it - they should be focused on the game they are reefing.<p>If you have any feedback for the app, I would appreciate it as it is the first app that I have designed, coded, and built by myself.<p>Thanks!
======
fbpcm
I'm not a soccer referee but it looks really good.

~~~
strife25
Thanks! I'm glad people are appreciating the design. I am a programmer by
trade, but have always tried to appreciate design. As such, this was the first
software project I've worked on where I wanted to take on the entire design by
myself so I could learn more about it.

------
detritus
‘Reefing’, eh?

Now that could get me into soccer...

~~~
strife25
doh! damn typos... :)

